# 4 Door R32 GTS25 non turbo?! HELP!



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

I have just imported a 4 Door R32 GTS25 non turbo only to find out all the quotes I had were for coupe turbos. Now I have straightened everyone out on the fact, no bugger will touch me  . Is there anybody out there with another R32 GTS25 4door?!(or any part of it) I need to hear from you and who you insuring with...SOON! I am at the end of my rope and running out of time, I might end up with a Micra at this rate.


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

UPDATE:
Just had a valid quote for £1600 fully comp....I am in deeeeep s**t.
Quotes that I had before were around £800 mark.
HELP MEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

ive an R32 GTS25 non turbo auto 2 door coupe... im 27 with 3 years NCD over 10 years clean licence and im paying £1300 fully comp + Class 1 bussines...

in the grand scheme of things... its almost as cheap to insure a GTR  insurance firms just arent concerned that the car is less powerful than a vauxhall omega


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

So who d'you insure with Matt?

And what exactly is Class 1 Business, does that mean you drive it for work?

Seems more to do with the fact that its a 4door that the prices hiked, damn kids, should've lopped their legs off & got the coupe I wanted in th' first place. I must admit the GTR looks more & more tempting by the minute...!

Seems to me that most insurers don't want to use any initiative, and the ones that do just slap on a few hundred quid extra for good measure.  

Sod the Micra, I'll go tpft before letting this one go. 
Less power than an Omega?! Nah, you must be kiddin'...right?


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

yep, the class 1 business allows me to drive the car for work, as well as to and from... im not really sure how much extra that actually costs over the normal premium...

it looks like the 4 door is more expensive than the coupe?! odd.. id have thought the sedan would be considered as a more sensible car... I cant figure out these Insurance types... they all need a good dose of common sense...

Im insured through A-Plan and have been for the past 2 years... 

less power than an omega... well prety much the same! the 3.2l V6 omega is good for 150mph and nearly 220bhp  and the 2.6 is 180bhp...


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

Most companies won't accept that there is a 2.5l non turbo and nearly all of them point blank refuse to believe that a 4door version even exists. Thats why I think its so high..."Error Error;Does not compute, not on our database"

I'm thinking of providing a consultacy for these muppets, they come to me with a car thats not on their so-called system, I do a quick search on Google & tell 'em all about it. That'll be £1500 quid please!! Who's with me on this one?!


----------



## BigLT (Feb 22, 2004)

See my thread on this. Try A-Plan, they sorted me out with a gtst 4dr for 495


----------

